# Half Hunter Watch - Looking For Info!



## Helsie (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello all. My Granny sadly recently died and she left me her half hunter pocket watch which I've loved ever since I was little. It's beautiful and I'm eager to know more about it.

It's a half hunter on a chain and is 18k gold. It is working and the inner case has the number 55, along with the 18k gold logo. The engraving in the back case reads "By warrent to HM The Late Queen Victoria examined by J.W. Benson, 62 & 62 Ludgate Hill London, Swiss Made." The back case reads 18k gold, has the star and crescent logo with 55109 55. It is on a gold chain. I've worked out that JW Benson obviously didn't make this one as they marked it as examining it. There's no writing on the clock face.

I'd love to know more about it. I know a picture would be useful so I am charging my camera in the meanwhile!

Thank you!


----------



## Helsie (Feb 25, 2012)

Finally taken some photos. Unfortunately, the reflection of camera kept showing when I opened the back of it up, so no picture of the hallmark, but info in first post. Here are a couple of pictures - can anyone help? I've put the link to the pictures rather than a picture as they are rather large!

http://kidsdebate.co.uk/images/watch1.JPG

http://kidsdebate.co.uk/images/watch2.JPG

http://kidsdebate.co.uk/images/watch3.JPG

http://kidsdebate.co.uk/images/watch4.JPG


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry Helsie but you are going to have to take some photos which are in focus


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Helsie, and :welcome: to the forum. J.W. Benson were a highly prestigious and well respected watchmaker from Ludgate Hill, London. Their pocket watches, even today, command a premium price among collectors, so for them to examine a watch, must have been worth their while. However, as JoT above said, the pics need to be far more explicit than the ones you have posted....nothing can be gleaned from the present ones, apart from the first one, which is definitely a half hunter! Does it have a double spaded hour hand?....most half hunters did...so you could see one spade through the half hunter window, and the second when the cover was opened.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Helsie, and :welcome: to the forum. J.W. Benson were a highly prestigious and well respected watchmaker from Ludgate Hill, London. Their pocket watches, even today, command a premium price among collectors, so for them to examine a watch, must have been worth their while. However, as JoT above said, the pics need to be far more explicit than the ones you have posted....nothing can be gleaned from the present ones, apart from the first one, which is definitely a half hunter! Does it have a double spaded hour hand?....most half hunters did...so you could see one spade through the half hunter window, and the second when the cover was opened.


Just looked at your pics again, and I can see that your's only has a single spade to the hour hand....there is a possibility that it may have had the hands changed at some point in its life. Most half hunters (but by no means all) look similar to this...


----------



## Helsie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the worst camera in the world. Zooming in makes things blurred! May need to borrow one.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Now is a good excuse to buy a new camera.


----------

